# Brother Mfc-j4420dw



## Precision design (Jul 20, 2018)

I just recently bought a Brother printer Mfc-j4420dw for sublimation. it came with factory inkjet cartridges that I had to install to get the printer up and running. I then switched to my refillable cartridges with the dye sublimation ink. 

I ran about 30 sheet of paper through the printer to make sure I got all the inkjet ink out of the lines. 
when I printed onto the sublimation paper, and tried to press it, (400 degrees F at 40 seconds) 100% polyester shirt, the image only showed in yellow. but the image I printed is an American flag text image, what am I doing wrong? any advice would be very helpful.


----------

